# New Slab (pics Added)



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok so I got a new drive way extension and slab to park the camper on yesterday. How long does it need to dry before you can drive on it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If its a concrete or cement slab, I would give it a week.

I'm just guessing, put I would make sure it is all together solid before I parked a 7000 lb trailer on it.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lee,

For the concrete to cure to full strength you need 28 days. How thick a slab did you pour, and how is it reinforced? Depending on how thick the slab is, and how well reinforced, you may be able to park on it much earlier than that.

The best bet, if you had it poured by a contractor would be to ask them. So many things (i.e.: temperature, humidity, thickness, mix, foundation, re-bar, etc.) can play into the equation. They will be the ones that know best.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Lee,
> 
> For the concrete to cure to full strength you need 28 days. How thick a slab did you pour, and how is it reinforced? Depending on how thick the slab is, and how well reinforced, you may be able to park on it much earlier than that.
> 
> ...


28 days







Its 3000psi and 4-5 inches think. As far as asking them goes. it was a friend of a friend who works in construction and had his concrete subs do it on the side. lets just say there was a communication problem and the best I could understand was 3 hours. I know thats not correct. So i thought i would take it to the experts. As far as the temp goes its florida so its hot and humid.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

3 - 5 days to drive on it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The 28 days is to reach full 'rated' strength, and you should not have to wait that long. 4-5" thick is pretty standard, but I hope it is reinforced as well. If it's not, it's going to crack no matter how long you wait.







Also, be sure to keep it wet for 2-3 days while it cures. If the water in the concrete is allowed to leach out the top too quickly, it will really weaken the slab.

As far as the 3-5 days, I would be a little leary. I think if it were me, I'd wait a week at least. And then park it on some 2x's (especially under the tounge) for awhile to help distribute the load.

It's just hard to say. The concrete you get down in Florida is not what we get up here. The sands and aggregates are so much different, that they are hard to compare.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Steve suggested I would wait atleast a week
You'll have to post some pics of it for us

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

When I built my house the contractor kept all vehicles off for 4 weeks just to be on the safe side. Most construction vehicles are heavy as is your Outback. It's also a good idea to spray it down a couple of times a day to slow down the cure. It will last much longer if you let it do it's thing. I have seen people drive on it much sooner but it seems they are the ones that end up cracking. I'm not a concrete man but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn express last night.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

at least a week and I hope they reinforced it -- if not -- might as well get that 50 lb cement repair drum from Home Depot while youre at it...









You dont wont to rush it and wind up leaving marks in the cement or putting undue stress on an unproperly cured slab -- thats the fastest way to begin the cracking process...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Ok so I got a new drive way extension and slab to park the camper on yesterday. How long does it need to dry before you can drive on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 4" thick extention poured last Nov and set the Outback up on it on the third day. No problems so far. sunny

CONCRETE PAD


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> I had a 4" thick extention poured last Nov and set the Outback up on it on the third day. No problems so far. sunny
> 
> CONCRETE PAD
> [snapback]117285[/snapback]​


Nice storage are you have there, ee!

Looks like a sewer dump, and future water as well? Well done.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 4" thick extention poured last Nov and set the Outback up on it on the third day.Â No problems so far. sunny
> ...


Thanks Doug, the sewer dump does double duty as I have a pool back wash line connected to it also. Double faucet water line let me hook up to TT and also a close water source for washing/etc. A 30 amp TT box mounted to side of house near the white fence and cable hook-up now makes it a "full hook-up" facility.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ah..you shoud have backed the Outback up on the new slab with it was just a bit wet. They you'd have some nice ruts, to guide you back for the rest of your life...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sleecjr...we live in your area and my husband says he would wait 4 or 5 days before he parked an OB on it.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ah..you shoud have backed the Outback up on the new slab with it was just a bit wet. They you'd have some nice ruts, to guide you back for the rest of your life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need for ruts, got good tow mirrors.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I would wait a minimum of three days before driving on it. Ours was poured in January and I waited 10 days just to be safe.

Post some Pics when you get a chance.

Our Pad

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Highlander96...that is a nice pad. Do you have power and sewer connections out there too?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Highlander96...that is a nice pad. Do you have power and sewer connections out there too?
> [snapback]117421[/snapback]​


Just power. There sewer drop is 100 feet away. We do have a 30 amp plug mounted to the side of the fireplace.

I need to update the picture.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are the pics. And yes I know about the grass








link to my pics


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice job on the concrete Lee.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Thanks Doug, the sewer dump does double duty as I have a pool back wash line connected to it also. Double faucet water line let me hook up to TT and also a close water source for washing/etc. A 30 amp TT box mounted to side of house near the white fence and cable hook-up now makes it a "full hook-up" facility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, you're gonna have to move that so I can get mine hooked up when I come down.







Always wanted to camp in Alabama.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Doug, the sewer dump does double duty as I have a pool back wash line connected to it also.Â Double faucet water line let me hook up to TT and also a close water source for washing/etc.Â A 30 amp TT box mounted to side of houseÂ near the white fence and cable hook-up now makes it a "full hook-up"Â facility.
> ...


LOL, come on down Moose.







I can make room for another one with no problem. Love to have you.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Pad look really nice Lee









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pad looks really good.









Now, when all of the discoloration goes away......i.e. the pad is completely white......It will be ready to drive on.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The extra picture really show off a great job! Congrats on having your "2nd" baby at home....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We just poured (well had poured) a 14' x 33' concrete slab this past week. The wife put patio furniture on it and the son set up a basketball court on one end. That isn't the worst of it, when they poured the pad the truck sank into the area that I park the Outback.....I don't know how I am going to get the Outback parked there again.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lee,

Nice parking spot you have there!







Wish we had the room.

Gary,
That new pad sounds just about the right size for your Outback.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lee,
You'll be fine with 3-5 days curing, especially in warm temps, as I'm sure you got the mixture with fibers in it, which takes the place of your usual "reinforcements", which generally amounted to field fence wire. I had extensive concrete work done, several years ago, with the fiber concrete, and it's holding up fine, and I was able to park on it in less than 3 days, just advised to not park the car in the same spot each time. My ex-husband, now deceased, did bridge/culvert construction, and you'd be surprised how fast that stuff sets up, but the highway work is reinforced with tied rebar. 
I moved back to the place I was at, in 1999, a little over a year ago, and the concrete's doing just fine, except where some b***hole backed a heavy delivery truck on the drive. 
Go get your camper and enjoy! Hugs to Baby Bella!!
Darlene action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Back trailer on the first foot, if it does not sink in, its ok







If it sinks in, wait longer


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great looking parking spots. Made mine out of interlocking brick so it looks like a patio when the trailer is not there.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> Great looking parking spots. Made mine out of interlocking brick so it looks like a patio when the trailer is not there.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]117712[/snapback]​


How do you know, you re never there if the trailer isn t


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Lee-

My eyes fixated on the fridge full of bottled treasure. When's the party! I'm 1300 miles away but with a stash like that I will find a way to make it down.

Oh, great looking pad too!









-Matt


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hey Lee- I noticed that in the photo's, your beer cooler has had 85 (at the time)"Visits"- more than any picture in your album. In the future, just post pictures of beer. Or better yet, place a beer on the pad, and everyone will look at it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hey Lee- I noticed that in the photo's, your beer cooler has had 85 (at the time)"Visits"- more than any picture in your album. In the future, just post pictures of beer. Or better yet, place a beer on the pad, and everyone will look at it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the words of the great Homer Simpon....BEER GOOD


----------

